

Adobe still can't create a 64-bit Flash Player - nickb
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=6b3af6c9

======
lsb
On the other hand, their two-bit flash player is quite widely distributed.

------
xirium
To me, that indicates a dependency problem. Specifically, a dependency isn't
available yet for 64 bit.

~~~
mark-t
I would guess it's because of the JIT compiler to generate machine code (see
the Tamarin project in firefox). Writing a compiler for many different
platforms requires a significant amount of work. I can understand that they'd
want to work on other platforms before the 64 bit processors, since those can
still use the 32 bit version.

